# Announcing on ********



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all!

We got approved last week and are so so excited,,,we know the next part might take a while but were so proud of getting here...

We've had to read pregnancy announcements for years on ******** and was thinking of putting something like this on...

"We're delighted to share that our family is growing by two little feet in 2014" 

It's then for people to decide to assume how our family is growing, we also have only close freinds that we would arrange to meet so no random people on there...

What's the general consensus? 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

I was wondering about this too, so will be keeping an eye on this to see what everyone says. Having read so many pregnancy announcements on ********, it really would be nice to announce that we were approved. We would be so over the moon we would want to share it. I would only hope that this would be ok in terms of privacy and confidentiality.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

people might presume you are pregnant unless you clarify...


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yep I did think there might be some "oh my gosh when are you due" but most pregnancy announcements contain a scan photo and due dates..

I'm just so happy and keep seeing announcements I just want to share!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

We just said we'd been approved to adopt a little boy and were over the moon. I didn't want people to mistakenly think I was pregnant, how awkward for them?

Got so many congrats replies it was lovely


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hmmm maybe we need to be a little more specific then...

Or if someone says "when are you due" just clarify we're adopting and will keep you updated when we know our little one is due to be placed with us! 

Hmmm


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd probably clarify it's adoption so that no one feels they've said the wrong thing...something like 'we are pleased to announce that we will be welcoming a little person into our lives via adoption sometime in the future' and then let the comments roll  

Congratulations, I'm sure your friends will be excited to read your status!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I think it's amazing news when you are approved and if you want to share then there's no issue with that. For me we didn't because I find peoples questions (in general not adoption specific) hard work. Also I have always dreaded the post approval wait and I did find that incredibly hard so I am glad I wasn't bombarded with well meaning - have you found LO, when will LO be home etc on top of the pressures I already felt. However I know others who haven't found that an issue. We told immediate family - parents and siblings on the day of approval. Very close friends we told if they asked / when we saw them. 

Now we are linked we have told wider family we are approved and we will tell them we are linked after MP. Our girls SW has asked us only to discuss the girls with immediate family until after MP - I don't know how common that is as a request. 

Gosh sorry what a long ramble to a short question. Short answer do what you are comfortable with but be prepared for questions that follow. Good luck x x x x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yep I agree...we do need further clarification...

An were ready for the questions!! Majority of people know and are already asking so were all good 

Just don't want to hide away from what were doing!! 

Thank you all! I'll let you know tomorrow what happens!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We definitely announed once matching panel had taken place. We said (copied straight from **):

Xxxxxx and I are very pleased to announce that today our dreams have finally come true. We are now the proud parents of a 10mth old baby boy who we look forward to meeting next week -we praise God for the amazing blessing of our son! 
This will means that we won't be around much for the next few months as we get to know one another but appreciate all your continuing good wishes, prayers and support.

We didn't post any photos or name in our general ******** until the Adoption order was granted.
We did however do a secret group for family and very close friends so we could post a daily update and photos during this 6mth time -mainly cause family don't live nearby and they're also part of our support network.


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

I also couldn't wait to announce on ** that my husband and I were going to be a family, I made the annoucment and then said ' this little one will be growing in my heart not under it' Most people got the jist then!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't wait to make this announcement 7 weeks today 😄😄


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Amazing updates! Thank for sharing!! X


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

AdoptionDreams are you getting matching at the same time as approval?

We just announced we were approved as adopters on the day of approval panel. Still very exciting!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh no have I misunderstood this announcement - do you mean after matching? Lol. Whoops. Arrows we have approval panel on the 7th April I will probably make a small announcement after it if all goes well xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dreams you deserve to announce it! Xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you been matched poppy? x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

No just approved...pre linked though so keeping fingers crossed!!

How've you found studies?


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Great, all the very best with it all.

I've found it enjoyable and draining at the same time. Only a few visits left and then we wait for panel. What about you? x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We had a private group setup for close friends and family through most of our adoption journey.

We did formally announce on ******** when we were officially matched, but again no names or photos...



> We want to share our wonderful news that we will become a forever mummy and daddy in January to a 3 year old little girl. We are so pleased and relieved that we will finally become a family. Please forgive us, we are unable to share personal information. xx


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just a word of caution for posting photos on ********, i did read a while back that any photos pasted on ********, in either private or public profiles are then the property of ******** and they can do what they want with them.  Obviously there policy is not to do anything with them now, but you never know what they'll do in the future.  I was really cautious and only emailed people with photos and updates after we had our LO home.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I didn't announce until 2 1/2 months into placement simply because I was paranoid! In the end it felt very strange keeping our happy family life totally secret and so I posted this poem I found on Google:

I didn't give you the gift of life,
But in my heart I know,
The love I feel is deep and real,
As if it had been so.

For us to have each other,
Is like a dream come true,
No I didn't give you the gift of life,
Life gave me the gift of you.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I read that poem at DD's celebration party after we'd been to court


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Or there is
Not flesh of my flesh
nor bone of my bone
but still miraculously my own
never forget for a single minute
you did not grow under my heart
but in it.

From google.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

They're beautiful   Keemjay, did you make it through without tears?!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yes..but only just!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We did a video with song, then bought the book of it after and he loves hearing it and singing along. Lyrics to the song (*with additional lyrics found in the book done in bold*) are:
Oh, who would have guessed, who could have seen
Who could have possibly known
All these roads we have traveled, the places we've been
Would have finally taken us home

There are those who think families happen by chance
A mystery their whole life through
But we had a voice and we had a choice
We were working and waiting for you

Chorus:
So here's to you, three cheers to you
Let's shout it, "Hip, hip, hip, hooray!"
For, out of a world so tattered and torn,
You came to our house on that wonderful morn
And all of a sudden this family was born
Oh, happy Adoption Day!

*Wherever you came from, wherever you go,*
*This is the place that we start.*
*Whatever you learn, whoever you know,*
*You've still got a place in our hearts.*

*Some parents come different, some parents come same,*
*But whether they're single or pairs,*
*You're never alone, you're always at home*
*Whenever there's love we can share.*

Chorus

No matter the name and no matter the age
No matter how you came to be
No matter the skin, we are all of us kin
We are all of us one family

Chorus

©1992 John McCutcheon/Appalsongs (ASCAP)
Charlottesville, VA 1991.
Little, Brown published Happy Adoption Day in 1997 as a children's picture book with illustrations by Julie Paschkis.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Both of our adoption journeys I have shared it all with my ******** friends, we were extremely proud if the fact that we were adopting and wanted to share, I have had fantastic support and have never ever felt the need to keep it quiet or not share it.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

I posted, It has been a long journey, but yesterday after 3yrs and 6 days our little princess became our daughter for ever after bringing her home 10 months ago.
In those 10 months she has turned our lives upside down and back to front but we wouldn't change her for the world.
One of the best days of our lives, the best one was when we brought her home.
Never give up on your hopes and dreams.
Dreams do come true.

I also have a picture of her running to her dad on the beach but it is a back view and can't see her face.

Go for it.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh wow those poems are incredible!

I will be saving those in hope for being matched!!

As for photos...we're not matched so this is just simply a "we're going to be parents" announcement, I would never put any photos of LO on...as tight as my ******** settings are you just sometimes don't know!!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Perhaps I am over cautious and paranoid but we chose not to share any information on **, but that would have been the same if we would have had a birth family. It is in no way due to the fact I am not proud of the way in which we made our family and am trying to keep it quiet, believe me no-one could be prouder. In fact ( and i know this was a daft thing to do) one day when little man had been with us only 3 months he stole the heart of an old couple in m&s coffee shop. They were totally smitten by him and couldnt believe how much he looked liked me. on the way out i told them how proud i was of him because we had just adopted him. In the end the 3 of us were crying. We toddled off and the next thing they ran after us and gave him a big chocolate lolly that they had bought for him.  

We felt people that are important to us and have been with us every step of the way knew at the time. Then, I took the greatest of pleasure putting a letter in our Christmas cards telling of our dream come true.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gorgeous post Flash!

Xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Lovely story flash, it really us personal preference, we didn't put any pictures of our Son up or us his name for ages, we do now though, we are luck that we have 2 long distance placements so tha chances of anyone I am friends with being friends with anyone they know are very minimal, we have weighed up the prison and cons and our choice is to sure with our friends and family, only our older one at the moment though as our younger one is far to newly placed.

I have a lot of adoptive parents who are friends on **, I have to say most of them share, some choose not to, but as said before it very much is a personal choice.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Just something else I have thought of, our oldest is getting to the age now where his friends are starting to get ** accounts, I personally wouldn't be happy for any child of of mine to be on ** at 10 but again that's up to their parents. 

He has asked a couple of times but we have said that he needs to wait until you are allowed on **, we also have spoken to him about the dangers of ******** for adopted children, being found or them finding birth family members, we have said to him that when he is older if he wants to contact birth family we will help him do it in a safe way.

We talk about it when ever we can in the hope of getting the message through to him, in this day and age though it is a worry.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mini moo that's a massive fear of mine, them being tracked down on **...

I'm sure when they're old enough for ** they'll be another social network craze to worry about!!

X


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

** is why I wanted to change the spelling of our son's name in case he's tracked down in 12 years time. But Mr C was really anti so in the end we haven't 

I have a flickr photo diary of master C but you can't see his face in any of them. I'm starting to run out of ideas on how to photo him as it happens.   I never refer to him by name on ** either just as 'small boy.' I only post something about him once a flood though as ** baby/child bores are deeply irritating 

Just to clarify we only for our 'announcement' once we were approved at MP and I'm glad I did as it took nearly a year from AP to MP and I don't think I could have coped with a year of 'any news?' My closest friends knew but not my ** world.


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

My DH and I made the decision a few months ago to come off ******** completely a personal decision for us as we know how nosy people are and snooping at pics and these pics can be seen all over the Internet. We are awaiting matches at the mo but we keep in touch with close friends with what's going on. Maybe in a year or two we might return to ** but we will not be putting any photos up for safety of our LO.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Also don't put names on, just little lady/little pink/our princess   Sometimes friends do put her name on but I always remove the comments and message then to explain why. Everyone knows no photos, although have added one of her from behind overlooking a big pond surrounded by ducks! The one and only for now I think


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We posted that we were approved, and on placement (matching is a bit less certain in our particular situation). This time round we're going to post on approval, and probably add to the post that some people know what we're hoping will happen next, but we are not completely sure, so will update when we know more (and then, if the placement goes ahead as we hope, post on placement again).

We get what's called an Interim Order on placement, so we posted photos at that time (but only to a very very restricted group, and people had to ask to be admitted), the order is then Finalised at the time when a UK family would get the Adoption Order, and it was at that time we had a big party.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you all!

Well I've definately decided to post but just trying to word it!

"We're delighted to announce our family is growiń by two little feet and today approved to adopt our first child! "


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh I like that poppy. Did you do it? X


----------



## Pumpkin mummy (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh bless you that sounds lovely, I can remember us coming home from approval panel and DH and I racing home to get changed and get out for a champagne lunch, I launched myself on the bed and tapped my status to say we were approved and will be drinking champagne, one day I will never forget.....lots of congratulations.

Our biggest realisation is when we went straight out for a lunch in a fab restaurant, ordered a bottle of champagne and the waitress asked what we were celebrating, we looked at each other and said we've just been approved as adoptive parents, there were tears all round! Amazing day.xxx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness pumpkin same thing happened to us! We ordered a bottle of fizz an they asked if celebrating? We said yes we've been approve to be adoptive parents! Then she went off an another waitress who said she couldn't have children came over to congratulate us! Was lovely!!

So I did it....first 10 minutes I thought if no one comments I'll a right plonker! In the end still got congratulations coming through and lovely sincere we'll wishes!! 

It also stops people saying "oh when are you getting pregnant then" 

Definitely happy with my decision and thank you all for helping me to add about adopting!!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!


----------

